# Symphonic Rock Albums ?



## TBro (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi All

I am trying to obtain INSTRUMENTAL only symphonic rock in the same vain as Jon Lord's Sarabande and Concerto for Group & Orchestra (without any vocals).

That is, instrumental rock and or jazz fusion with a full orchestra. I know this sort of arrangement exists as I have heard it on radio and by chance in a Video store (many years ago).

Would be great if John McLaughlin with band teamed up with a full orchestra.

Your help would be much appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Frank Zappa-Orchestral Favorites
Mike Keneally-The Universe Will Provide
John Scofield & Metropole Orkest-54

John McLaughlin has recorded several orchestral projects.


----------



## TBro (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank You so much starthrower


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

try Lisztomania by Rick Wakeman - if you dare... I would suggest Zappa thou.


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

TBro said:


> Would be great if John McLaughlin with band teamed up with a full orchestra.
> 
> Your help would be much appreciated.
> 
> Cheers


John McLaughlin recorded a couple of my favorite albums of his with orchestra. One is called Apocalypse with the Mahavishnu Orchestra. Michael Tilson Thomas conducts the London Symphony Orchestra on the album. I would consider this a classic.










Secondly he wrote a concerto for guitar and orchestra called The Mediterranean. Also recorded with Michael Tilson Thomas and the LSO. One of my most frequently played guitar concertos in my collection.










Kevin


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Lisztomania is HIGH larry ***! Look up the clips of the movie on YouTube IF YOU DARE!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

bigshot said:


> Lisztomania is HIGH larry ***! Look up the clips of the movie on YouTube IF YOU DARE!


its a scream - there is even an LP - which I've got too........


----------



## TBro (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank You Kevin, Much appreciated


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I listened to the Apocalypse album on YouTube. Sounds good! Will probably add it to my collection. I've got the Mediterranean Concerto CD, and the more recent Thieves and Poets.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

For some Australiansymphonic rock try:

SEBASTIAN HARDIE

Sebastian Hardie (from the mid seventies), known as Australia's first symphonic rock band - disbanded in 1976 with only two albums, Four Moments and Windchase. They left a profound impression on the Australian music scene and both albums are now considered to be classics in the genre.






WHYTE MAGICK - SYMPHONIC ROCK


----------



## TBro (Feb 4, 2013)

.............................


----------



## TBro (Feb 4, 2013)

Thank you to all who have responed. I have sisnce purchased the following:

John McLaughlin - Apocalypse 
Frank Zappa - Orchestral Favourites 
John & Vince Mendoza Scofield - 54 
Uli Jon Roth - Metamorphosis 
Carlos Santana - Illuminations
Mike Keneally - The Universe Will Privide
Stephen Caudel - Wine Dark Sea


Being a few of them, and there hopefully is more to come with your help.

Please keep your suggestions coming.


Terry


----------

